# David Brown Tractor Help



## Phillip Martinez (Dec 21, 2020)

I have a David Brown diesel tractor and when I go to start it, it’s not cranking. I’ve charged the battery and that still doesn’t help. I was told there are no spark plugs in it. Can someone help me as to what else it could be?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Do you know how to bridge across the solenoid ?, doing this will check the starter and solenoid for working, if the starter spins then you know the fault is else where, like ignition switch or wiring, also check to see if you have 12 volts going to the ignition switch and coming out of the switch to the solenoid wiring.









To check solenoid and starter, place screw driver against terminal "A" ("A" will have the red battery supply cable connected) and lean against terminal "B", if the solenoid and starter are ok then it will spin and start the tractor if the fuel cutout is pushed forward from memory, WARNING -- "make sure the tractor transmission is in neutral before trying this, otherwise you could get run over", you can start and work the tractor this way until you sort the starting system out, make sure you turn on the ignition to the run position so the battery will charge.

Get back to us if the tractor starts, I might add I am having this same problem with the key start on my Kubota while waiting for a new ignition switch, I am jump starting by bridging the solenoid with a screw driver.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

People have been doing this for many years,
unfortunately for a few the tractors were not in neutral and some died.
They make a test switch called a "remote starter switch"
it's $12 at Harbor Freight or $20 at Advance auto;
https://www.harborfreight.com/12-vo...ucts&msclkid=f200f0d66ae61af64543af34f5c527a4
Then the checking can be done from the seat or back away from the tire.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Good call Lou.!!
EVERYONE should have that tool in their toolbox.!!!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep.... There were a lot of those guys that had them in their toolbox. Unfortunately, they had a screwdriver in their back pocket.

Shouldn't you also be warning of the inherent risk involved with using one of those remote switches with the technique of jumping across the two terminals that are carrying 700A through 00 battery cables with a Chinese made switch equipped with 16GA wires?

Anything more than just a 3 second "bump" and you're going to start getting an awesome hand warmer. Perhaps they should put that warning in a 16 page instruction/safety manual in 4 different languages?

I always used to finish off the Corporate mandated monthly safety meetings in the shops I ran with these words of wisdom for my mechanics that I got from my first Shop Manager.... "Look guys, I can't always be there to protect you from your dumba$$ self, I'm just the designated chump that has to fill out the accident report. I also can't guarantee I'll visit you in the hospital, but I promise you, I will wear my very best suit to your funeral"


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

"Each to his own"!! been doing this for 3 score plus 10 plus years.

And the wiring and connections won't last long thrown into a tool box, been there and done that!!.

And LouNY, you are right on both points !!.

But!! are you all going to tell me that youall haven't bridged a solenoid with a screw driver, spanner or a piece of steel sometime in your mechanical working life ??.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Guilty!! And I have one of them remote start buttons, still in the box!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

And I am going in to pick one up from our auto store this morning, only because it is a bit awkward trying to hold the key switch on glow plug preheat on the right hand side of the tractor and bridge the solenoid on the left hand side of the engine.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I do have some screw drivers that have had arc marks ground out of them


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I learned my lesson the hard way a long time ago about using a remote start switch across the battery studs on a solenoid of a HD truck with four 900A batteries wired in parallel.

It's a lot less painful if you hook it to the SMALL terminal


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

It is a learning experience that stays with you, once is usually enough.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Ain’t that the truth.!!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Not necessarily in my case..... As an example, this is the 3rd wife


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Phillip Martinez said:


> I have a David Brown diesel tractor and when I go to start it, it’s not cranking. I’ve charged the battery and that still doesn’t help. I was told there are no spark plugs in it. Can someone help me as to what else it could be?


What model is it?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I burned out a remote starter switch the first use. Not quick enough with the hands. Tore it apart and replaced the wiring with 8 ga lugged terminals and the contact points with pieces of flattened copper pipe. Also added a HD compression spring to hold the plates apart. Takes a good hand squeeze to make contact with the internal plates, but works very well now. You would think they would make a heavy duty model for trouble shooting, but I have not seen anything but the wimpy units.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

They were not designed to replace the solenoid by going from battery lead to starter input, 
they were designed to pickup voltage from the battery lead to the solenoid activation terminal which is only a few amps.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I used the correct connection points but held it in too long and and burnt the wiring. I got a cheap China unit off ebay that had what looked like speaker wire, and the contacts inside looked like Renolds Wrap. Should have known better when I saw shipping was from China.


----------

